# Moisture content increasing with time???



## B&N Bees (Apr 23, 2005)

We extracted our first honey one week ago today. Two supers were pulled: one was 99% capped and the other 95%. After extraction the moisture content of the 99% capped was about 17.6%. We did not check the 95% capped. The honey was placed in separate buckets with snap-on lids. Upon checking the moisture content one week later I found that the honey from the 99% capped super is about 19.3% and that from the 95% is about 18.5%

Any ideas as to what is going on? How quickly will honey ferment at these moisture levels?

I have set one bucket, lid off, next to a dehumidifier.

I sure would hate to lose this first batch...


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I always place plastic wrap over the tops of my 5 gal buckets before putting the snap-on lids on. Of course you need to do it so that the lid doesn't rupture the plastic wrap. I've found that most of the times these lids are not perfectly air tight. The plastic wrap helps the seal. 

I don't have a clue as to how fast it will ferment at 19.6%. Perhaps someone else will provide guidance. This subject has been talked about quite a bit and perhaps you could do a search to help answer your questions. My recollection was that the dehumidifier trick is effective if done properly.

Good luck


----------

